# U.K.'s New Immigration System: Points-Based



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2020)

> 1. From 1 January 2021, free movement will end, and we will introduce the UK’s points-based system. This is part of a wider multi-year programme of change, led by the Home Office, to transform the operation of the border and immigration system.
> 
> 2. These changes will be followed by further improvements to the UK’s sponsorship system and the operation of the UK border, including, in the longer-term, the introduction of Electronic Travel Authorities to ensure those coming to the UK have permission to do so in advance of travel. We are taking a phased approach to ensure the smooth delivery of this new system and to allow sufficient time for everyone to adapt. This policy statement focuses on the first phase of changes being introduced in 2021.



Read all about it here: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...nts-based-immigration-system-policy-statement

TL;DR - A person needs at least 70 points to be eligible to apply.

So, Brexit after all wasn't a nightmare nor a waste of time. This system, honestly looks very well strategically planned, but it does feel they've done this a little too late since U.K. is overpopulated so whomever wanted to be in Britain, has already moved there or gained access to.

Still, very promising. If this works as it should everyone should be satisfied.


----------



## RiPPERD (Dec 25, 2020)

is it going to be too little too late tho 

weve been slacking too much with this subject


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2020)

Sounds a lot like China's social credit score, not the best look IMO.


----------



## omgcat (Dec 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Sounds a lot like China's social credit score, not the best look IMO.



it's actually closer to Japans immigration point system.

http://www.immi-moj.go.jp/newimmiact_3/en/index.html


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2020)

omgcat said:


> it's actually closer to Japans immigration point system.
> 
> http://www.immi-moj.go.jp/newimmiact_3/en/index.html


At least there's that for precedent too, but I'd still say there's high potential for a system like this to be biased and/or flawed from the get-go.  Ultimately it may boil down to a complex method for excluding people based on "undesirable" races and/or classes, but I guess that's what a lot of the Brexit voters were hoping for anyway.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

> We are ending free movement and will introduce an Immigration Bill to bring in a firm and fair points-based system that will attract the high-skilled workers we need to contribute to our economy, our communities and our public services. We intend to create a high wage, high-skill, high productivity economy.



Wait - you have none of those, this is not how Brexit was sold, attractiveness of the UK just plummeted - but this be your future. 

Good luck then.. Also - thats exactly the opposite of what 'Boris Johnsons economic adviser' told the world how the post brexit economy would work. (Wage dumping to be able to sell to 'new economic partners' (developing economies))

But the usual people in here are very happy, that imigrants now need points. If populism didnt have stupid people, they would notice, that they never get what was promised... 


Second - oh look, the whole point system is race baiting for stupid people. How I know? Well -





They 'inflated' every possible point amount by a factor of 10 for no reason - so you know it has been developed by the hard thinking mathematicians.. 

So stupid - it hurts. 

Also - someone explain to me






- what happened in 2015
- why the 2005 bump was not caused by lazy british people not leaving the country
- how with a population distribution like this:
https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...les/ukpopulationpyramidinteractive/2020-01-08
you dont need immigration (UK is dying out.  )
- how "we want to import highly skilled workers mostly" does correlate with - we dont want them from the EU.

You want them from your former crown colonies? 


> Since 1945, immigration to the United Kingdom under British nationality law has been significant, in particular from the *Republic of Ireland* and from the former British Empire especially India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, the Caribbean, South Africa, Nigeria, Ghana, Kenya and Hong Kong.


src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_immigration_to_the_United_Kingdom


Lets end with this 



> UK firms’ ability to attract ‘brightest and best’ in doubt
> 
> *New figures show that the number of UK businesses applying for permission to employ skilled overseas workers has remained static since the start of the year.*
> 
> ...


src: https://www.personneltoday.com/hr/258291/
*Bwaaaahahahaha!*


edit: Hey, turns out you want your PhDs from Bangladesh...


> It emerged the UK would no longer participate in the Erasmus program that enables EU university students to spend time at a different European university and practice language skills.
> 
> Johnson said the UK plans on replacing Erasmus with a Turing program, named after mathematician Alan Turing, where students will be able to spend time at universities around the world.


https://www.dw.com/en/brexit-eu-uk-finally-clinch-historic-trade-deal/a-56049364

Named after Alan Turing? The hell?


> In 2009, following an Internet campaign, British Prime Minister Gordon Brown made an official public apology on behalf of the British government for "the appalling way he was treated". Queen Elizabeth II granted Turing a posthumous pardon in 2013.


Come to britain. Maybe you'll also be granted a pardon for maltreatment posthumously.
---

Summery:

If the UK 'only wants PhDs from bangladesh', and the changes for them to attract highly skilled workers got slimmer because of Brexit, and your 'points program' is clearly designed by morons, and Tier 5 sponsor licenses for 'temporary workers' is where its at - then the actual policy is still 'wage dumping' to be able to sell to India Bangladesh and Pakistan, right? Wrong?

Someone clue me in, I'm getting mixed messages here.. 

edit2: BWAHAHAHAHH!


> 20. Students will be covered by the points-based system. They will achieve the required points if they can demonstrate that they have an offer from an approved educational institution, speak English and are able to support themselves during their studies in the UK.


Students now need a salary from a temp job to be eligible to enter? (According to the table above.)? Surely there is some clause I've missed somewhere.

Stupid people dont read up to point 22, so they dont notice, that:


> 22. The rules for family reunion, asylum and border crossing checks are outside of the points-based system. However, they will remain integral to the transformation of the UK’s new immigration system programme.



UK immigration policy is now 'country based' (specific routes), and still wants cheap temp labor:


> 24. The future system will also deliver on ‘Mode 4’ commitments for temporary service suppliers, in line with existing and future trade agreements. [footnote 2] Individuals will achieve the required points if they meet the requirements for the specific routes.


src: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...nts-based-immigration-system-policy-statement



> footnote 2: Mode 4 refers to commitments that the UK takes in free trade agreements in respect of the temporary entry and stay of business persons. These commitments typically cover business visitors, intra-company transfers and contractual service suppliers and independent professionals. The UK implements its existing commitments through the Immigration Rules applied to non-EU citizens.





OH - look its an anti artists legislation:


> 25. We will not be creating a dedicated route for self-employed people. We recognise that there are several professions where there is a heavy reliance on freelance workers. They will continue to be able to enter the UK under the innovator route and will in due course be able to benefit from the proposed unsponsored route. The UK already attracts world class artists, entertainers and musicians and we will continue to do so in the future. The UK’s existing rules permit artists, entertainers and musicians to perform at events and take part in competitions and auditions for up to six months. They can receive payment for appearances at certain festivals or for up to a month for a specific engagement, without the need for formal sponsorship or a work visa.


*Bwahahaha*


edit: This is how you tell everyone - this is just for the most stupid people (public signaling):


> 38. In its latest report, the MAC modelled the impact of salary and skills thresholds on the EEA migrant population. It estimated that, under their recommendations, around 70% of resident EEA citizens arriving in the UK since 2004 would be found ineligible for either a skilled-work, family or Tier 4 visa given their current (2016-18) characteristics. The MAC suggest that these changes could bring both costs and benefits to the UK, and highlight ‘*estimated impacts at the macro level are small*’.



Wanted: PhDs from Bangladesh:


> 39. Although the MAC modelling is based on the stock of migrants (and is a ‘backwards-looking’ approach) it is important to note that EEA citizens who came after 2004 will have a right to remain in the UK. Although the MAC expect an increase in non-EEA migration, given the difficulties in forecasting migration flows it did not attempt to predict future non-EEA migration flows. These will be affected by a wide range of factors including and beyond migration policy.




So this is Brexit in a nutshell:

UK decides to be the only major country within the EU not to put in place a transitory period for 'free movement of labor' gets hit by an influx of inner EU migration (after free movement of labor is phased in), that had petered out by 2015. Gets riled up by morons, that bank on idiots to fall back on racist tropes, for not having handled the situation at all (entirely the British fault). Real driver behind brexit? Interests that want to transform the UK into a low wage export oriented economy for the next 20 years (after that developing economies might have grown enough, that they will also 'lift the british boat', in the tidal change). Put out legislation that sounds racist, but doest do anything on the macro level (Its anti artist  ).

Cosy up with developing economies to get their brain drain supply for better international relations? (Expect an increase in non EEA (European Economic Area) immigration. F*ck over Erasmus students.

So the UK just designed the worst nightmare of the racist people that voted for Brexit (wage dumping and more migration from non EU countries (skilled labor, and family reunions (for 'population replacement'  ) outside of the points system, and a significant driver for immigration in the coming years (thats what it says there..)), and made them cheer for it, by enacting a 'point system' that to them sounded vaguely racist, but doesnt do anything?


I know for a fact, that there are five british people in this forum, that considering, that this is the outcome lobbied against their own interests using 'Britain first' messaging. How fun is that!


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Sounds a lot like China's social credit score, not the best look IMO.



That might be the dumbest hot take of 2020 and that's saying a lot given it's the end of 2020.

It's literally just the UK implementing actual standards and not just letting anyone into their country because they have a passport from 1/3rd of the world.


----------



## Minox (Dec 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Sounds a lot like China's social credit score, not the best look IMO.


Huh? How is this even remotely similar? This is just a system to determine who is and isn't eligible to immigrate to the UK.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> It's literally just the UK implementing actual standards and not just letting anyone into their country because they have a passport from 1/3rd of the world.


Well, not exactly. They'll let anyone in from 2/3 of the world, even if they have no passport, as part of their 'regulated migration' policies (family reunification, politically driven migration, ...), which will be outside the 'points system' and 'significant' in scope, they just do nothing that would be of macro scale economic impact currently -- and f*ck over European students, because they want better relations with developing economies. (To which they want to sell cheaply, cheaply produced products and services (for the next 20 years) until, those economies gain more importance, and that also lifts the british boat).

Read closely.

You are misrepresenting the situation here.

Outside EEA migration is expected to rise. And has to, because the UK are dying out (didn't produce enough children).

This was a 'f*ck over the EU, to get us better Indian and Bangladeshi relations' for 50 years from now spiel. Monitor migration numbers closely for the next five years.  See what will happen for yourself.  (Inner EU migration influx was over, by the time the Brexit debate began, its just that no one told the morons.)

Also the EU currently has about 9% of world population (and sinking), not 33%.
--


UK is telling people 'this is only about letting highly qualified people into the country' but a. thats what everyone is saying, and b. it doesnt have the pull, that it had, when it was the major financial center of the EU (economy wise). So attractiveness for that clientele (highly qualified) went down.

Meaning currently about the only thing they have left is an education system that is not that bad, which they are - right now - selling out like a cheap whore, to our good new friends from the developing economies (former crown colonies). So Erasmus students get shafted, for better business relations with India, Pakistan and Bangladesh, Kenia, Southafrica and so on, with whom the UK wants their future exchange of minds (- and genes (just put in to rile up the racists.. )).

Well done Brexiters. 

PS: They are also telling everyone - "we still dont want to produce anything, we want to provide 'services' to India and Bangladesh, which is why we named our future student exchange program after Alan Turing (they wont make 'Turing based hardware' in the UK, thats for sure..  )
--

edit: This is the other 'side' of what is proposed:



> 14. As part of the significant changes we are making to the operation of the border and immigration system, we are delivering on our manifesto commitment to reduce overall migration numbers. We will therefore end free movement and not implement a route for lower-skilled workers. We have reached this conclusion based on a number of factors set out in this paper.





> 15. UK businesses will need to adapt and adjust to the end of free movement, and we will not seek to recreate the outcomes from free movement within the points-based system. As such, it is important that employers move away from a reliance on the UK’s immigration system as an alternative to investment in staff retention, productivity, and wider investment in technology and automation.





> 16. The points-based system will provide significantly greater flexibility for skilled workers wishing to come to the UK. The requisite salary thresholds and skill levels will provide employers with greater scope to employ skilled migrants from overseas.



Here are some of the issues with this

- this never was the inter EU/EAA migration problem the UK was faced with.

See: https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/741926/Final_EEA_report.PDF











- the listed solutions for low wage sectors are:
investment in staff retention, productivity, and wider investment in technology and automation.

== Pay them higher wages, or invest in automation.

Still looking for the scope of the low income sector issue 'that might have been created by EU/EEA migrats' - because most of the outrage was around qualified manual labor taking away business from british outfits, and that afair didnt happen at scale... But I'm still reading...

- European migrants are mostly high-skilled, even if temporarily taking up low-skilled jobs
https://blogs.lse.ac.uk/politicsandpolicy/high-skilled-migrants-in-the-uk/

- Are EU Migrants Over-Qualified for the Jobs They Do?
https://www.rand.org/blog/2016/02/qualifications-and-jobs-of-eu-migrants-are-eu-migrants.html

- Also this: https://www.employment-studies.co.uk/news/eu-immigration-impacts-and-prospects-uk-labour-market





This was the problem:







Summery: So the full story is even more cringeworthy.

UK was the only country not implementing a 'transition phase' for 'free movement of labor' (EU wide policy), and got an influx of working migrants from the EU that was higher than expected (entirely their fault). Those working migrants where 'qualified labor'. UK didnt know what the f*ck to do with them - they didnt want 'structural growth in any sector' - so they SHOVED them into low paying 'no qualifications sectors', which on their own were declining. Creating a problem for their poor.

Net outcome of EU migration was more economic activity for the UK - not less, they have now destroyed that.

And the only thing they added was a point system that needs migrants to show, that they are qualified for a high income bracket - before they are allowed to enter. So in a sense, nothing changed. On EU migration.

Low skilled labor migrating into the UK, did not come from the EEA. It came mostly from countries outside of the EU.









src: https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/741926/Final_EEA_report.PDF



So ALL of the UKs problems where home made, none of them had to do with EEA migration, the proposed solution doesnt fix what was wrong with EEA migration (or only does so, by using a loophole, and looking at current income levels of those migrants, after the UK jobs market f*cked them over, and not at qualifications). The decline in employment in the unqualified sector, was not because of unqualified migration (at least not from the EU), it was because of AN ENTIRE LACK OF THE BRITISH GOVERNMENT TO DO ANYTHING - because even with a net positive effect of EU migration economically, they failed entirely to

- attend to the unqualified classes
- enact any labor policies at all

The points program is used, to ONLY let in people who are qualified AND practically have a job offer.

And their outlook is to let more people from non EU countries in through family reunification (outside the points system), to probably overall make the UK poorer. But for political bakshish with their former colonies, who are expected to grow again economically, in the longterm. (But not at a timescale, where this would matter for millennials.)

UK was the only country in recent history - that got a high skilled labor force - for free, via migration, and managed to turn them away - because they wanted to become a poorer country more quickly, or 'to get to that qualification level 'on our own''. (British companies, have to also qualify british uneducated workers, or invest into automation. No more cheap PhDs from the EU for you to send into unskilled labor jobs.)

Then they said they would decrease immigration overall - but mostly in the unqualified sector. Which isnt what EU migrants were. And which you didn't have to leave the EU for.

Morons. Utterly and truely. You lied to your electorate. Whatever they thought Brexit was, it wasnt. Now all praise to your new overlords, the fully automated services company to provide 'something' to India and Bangladesh. The true winners of this historical episode.
-------


Also, let me feature this statistic, just off the cuff, because its so astonishing:


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2020)

Minox said:


> Huh? How is this even remotely similar? This is just a system to determine who is and isn't eligible to immigrate to the UK.


With a lot of potential for abuse.  It basically comes down to whether it's the system and rules determining who qualifies for acceptance into the country, or a small group of elites/oligarchs who make the final judgment.  History teaches us it's most likely to be the former for a few years, and then transition into the latter.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 25, 2020)

Erm...just a general question: is this article still relevant? It's pretty clear and from a valid source...but it's posted 10 months ago. Did all the parts survive the EU negotiations? 


Oh, and a question that hits home a lot more (and thus is far more relevant to me): what about the current immigrants? A niece and her husband, for example, currently live in the EU (despite her being German from birth...I can't recall but I assume this goes for her husband as well). They both have jobs in the medical field, so I'm sure they're "safe" for now, but what if one or both loses their job? Can they be kicked off the island?


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...just a general question: is this article still relevant? It's pretty clear and from a valid source...but it's posted 10 months ago. Did all the parts survive the EU negotiations?


I dont know.

I didnt read 'the 1500 page negotiation papers' (like BOJO suggested in his public speech, where he was openly proud, that he 'brought home' all the aspects he promised to the public, even down to the fish), and analytical sources are still pretty much not giving any context for the time being (only thing I've got is "they've got free access to the european market", but high bureaucratic compliance conditions attached, including sanction mechanisms - where they have to pay for "evironmental and social standards" whatever that means), if you get any - you've got better sources than me. 

This should change in the following days.

Although on the 70 points system, there isnt much that needs changing.

Essentially - all EEA migrants still allowed.

While the other side is proposing, no, no - historically it would have prevented 70% of EEA migration if we had it in place years ago. (While referring to the jobs overqualified immigrants had to take in the UK, not the jobs they were qualified for.)

So the whole 70 points system is a proclamation of 'you get in - once you've got the job'. Cherry picking.

But at the same time, it is letting through mostly EEA migrants anyhow.

So for all the other ones (lower qualified ones) it doesnt apply. For those needs, the UK will 'top off' using family reunification, and political migration, at any time there is a need.

Whole thing is a joke.

Because it doesnt solve anything that the Brexit crowd said was an issue.

No macroeconomic changes, if you are reliant on cheap uneducated workers, better invest in automation, or pay for job retention (pay them more money), you dont get channels for free new hopefulls -- but then those never were the EEA migrants to begin with.

So to stop that you didnt need to get out of the EU.

UK is basically doing domestic policy stuff that they should have done 20 years ago, and selling it as 'this is why its good, that we have 'our borders back'', but that whole thing is a lie.

Wonder if that is, why everyone is so silent right now.
---


edit: Here is a quick rundown:
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/api/files/attachment/867611/A new relationship - Overview.pdf


edit: If anyone finds the video or the transcript of Barnier Briefing ambassadors, please link it. According to the twitter feed this happened after the press conference yesterday.
https://twitter.com/MichelBarnier

edit:

Best I could find:
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/speech_20_2499 (french (use google translate))
Excepts:


> Even if we regret that the British did not want to go further, through an agreement, which we were ready to negotiate, on foreign policy, defense and cooperation. It is their choice. It takes two to negotiate and to reach an agreement. But we have nevertheless covered a considerable field. On virtually every subject, we have sought to establish new cooperation with the UK, in other forms, in a new framework, in areas where we have for 47 years worked and acted together under the Union.



*bleh*:


> With regard to fishing, the United Kingdom also wishes to regain its sovereignty, to be able to control access to its waters. As I just said, we accept it and we respect it.
> 
> But if the United Kingdom wants, after a period of credible and sufficient adjustment, to be able to cut off access to its waters at any time, the European Union must also have a sovereign right to react or to compensate.
> 
> ...





> Of course, there are many other very important dimensions in the partnership that we have negotiated.
> 
> I am thinking of a very broad economic cooperation through an ambitious free trade agreement, unique and such as we have never offered to a third country, which includes market access without tariffs and without quotas, with credible rules in terms of level playing field.
> 
> ...





> Economic actors must also have the means to appropriate it.
> 
> There is a much more important stake here than the only relation between the European Union and the United Kingdom; it is the European project which is in question.
> 
> ...



https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/speech_20_2533 (mostly verbiage)

Press release summery:
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/ip_20_2531


> Foreign policy, external security and defence cooperation is not covered by the Agreement as the UK did not want to negotiate this matter. As of 1 January 2021, there will therefore be no framework in place between the UK and the EU to develop and coordinate joint responses to foreign policy challenges, for instance the imposition of sanctions on third country nationals or economies.
> 
> The Trade and Cooperation Agreement covers a number of areas that are in the EU's interest. It goes well beyond traditional free trade agreements and provides a solid basis for preserving our longstanding friendship and cooperation. It safeguards the integrity of the Single Market and the indivisibility of the Four Freedoms (people, goods, services and capital). It reflects the fact that the UK is leaving the EU's ecosystem of common rules, supervision and enforcement mechanisms, and can therefore no longer enjoy the benefits of EU membership or the Single Market.  Nevertheless, the Agreement will by no means match the significant advantages that the UK enjoyed as a Member State of the EU.


== vague

Transitional funds:
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/presscorner/detail/en/qanda_20_2537
---


edit: On the 70 points BS, here is the loophole for students I couldnt find.

"Law making still in progress"


> Student Route
> [...]
> 
> 79. We also want to ensure that we retain the brightest and the best students to continue to contribute to the UK post-study, which is why we are launching the Graduate route in Summer 2021 to allow those who have completed a degree at a UK Higher Education Provider, that has a track record of compliance, to stay in the UK for two years (three years for PhD graduates) and work at any skill level, and to switch into work routes if they find a suitable job.
> ...





> 81. However, the route will be improved, making it more streamlined for sponsoring institutions and their students, creating clearer pathways for students, and ensuring we remain competitive in a changing global market, particularly since the pace of change has been accelerated by the Covid-19 pandemic.


src: https://assets.publishing.service.g...sed_System_Further_Details_Web_Accessible.pdf

Morons, just morons.


----------



## RiPPERD (Dec 30, 2020)

WOW! lol

Didnt expect this thread to have much interest lol... came back on here and its blown up bigger than 7.02 jailbreak for ps4 LMAO!

Some good info added in here.... 

As for brexit... we (UK) have been lied to from the start about it all anyway so did we really expect it to go smoothly or to plan? boris a class A twat! he doesnt know his ass from his elbow and hes just bent the uk over and rammed us up the ass! Hes worse than trump!

This will all back fire and more than likely were go crawling back to the EU after another vote or 2... personally im glad we left the eu and i think other countries should follow coz ever since the EU was formed the whole world has gone to shit... money doesnt have any value anywhere anymore... its £1 for €1 pretty much now and the same to the $... when i was 14 (a while ago lol) i used to order stuff from US coz its was much cheaper... it was £1 = $2 so it was half the price... even with shipping i saved loads of money. The EU just wants a currency worldwide and total control of the world... i say we all leave the EU, go back to the older currencies and start getting things back to how they were before.

Half the problem with the UK is our benifit system that all the immigrants have abused over the years and drained our econemy while sendign all the money they earn back to their own countries to build these massive houses etc (not all but most)

Austalia seem to have it down to a tee... we should do what they do lol


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's based on the Australian PBS. It's nothing new, we've had something similar for years. 

and surprise, surprise not brought in by the Tories but by the Labour party in 2008

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7269790.stm


----------



## notimp (Dec 31, 2020)

I should look up acronyms more thoroughly. NMS stands for 'new memberstates'.

Suddenly the 70 points migration plan makes a little more sense.

Regardless, most of the conclusion still stands. UK repressed their income as a group and didnt attend to the issues they produced.

Now I have to look into how big that group was, comparatively to EU 13 migrants.

edit:

Here:




Total number of employed migrants in the UK.

So the Influx was quite heavy, but in line with Non-EEA migration trends to the UK.
That said, Non-EEA migrants had a higher education level than NMS, but a lower one than EU 13. Also overall they never were more than 5% of your working population.

Considering, that the entire EU had a refugee crisis at the same time, thats some pretty top notch racism and cherrypicking.

Education level per migrant group:




src: https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/741926/Final_EEA_report.PDF

Also, even the NMS migrants, in general were better educated, than british people. So of course you had to become racist, after paying them much lower wages first.


----------



## Elsiel (Apr 2, 2021)

I am sorry but that is really stupid actually. I mean, a person should be at least 70 points in order to be eligible to apply, I do not actually think that most of us would get such a score! I actually think that this subject is way too... debatable. I mean, there are some really great points regarding this law (mostly for us), but surely there are some other really stupid points. I actually wanted to emigrate to Australia, back in 2018, and I had to call for the service of a local law firm, and it was https://jamesonlaw.com.au/ for me. They actually help you a lot with this process.


----------

